# Warcraft III TFT Patch Error



## ArtIsABlast (May 31, 2008)

When I tried to install the new patch, it gave me an error message.

Blizzard BNUpdate v2.133 compiled on Aug 14 2008
Log created at 2:38 pm on 03/21/2009

This patch upgrades Warcraft III The Frozen Throne from the previous version.

ERROR: unable to open source archive 'C:\Program Files\Warcraft III\Warcraft III\war3x.mpq'

RESULT: Patch failed

What causes this and how may I fix the problem?


----------



## Lavathing9 (Mar 20, 2009)

Are you running any 3rd party programs, because the new patch acts up with things like that. Such as an auto refresher, banlist, map hack, etc.


----------



## ArtIsABlast (May 31, 2008)

No. I don't have any other programs running when I start it, save for Firefox. No Autorefreshers or banlists or anything though.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

You could try reinstalling the game, then applying the patch. If you have any saved games or custom maps, make sure you back them up somewhere.


----------



## ArtIsABlast (May 31, 2008)

If it comes down to that I will do so, but I want to see if I can get it working and patched without having to try that.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Well, if the war3x.mpq file is damaged, for whatever reason, then the only way to get it to work would be to replace it. You can try copying war3x.mpq off of the installation CD and replacing it, it should be the same file.


----------



## ArtIsABlast (May 31, 2008)

I tried copying the file off the disk, but I couldn't find it. Where would it be on the install disc? Would it be on the Frozen Throne disc or the Reign of Chaos disc?


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I would assume that war3x means war3 expansion, but I really have no clue, I haven't played wc3 in years. So probably on the expansion disc.

It might not even be an actual mpq file on the disc, I know StarCraft and Diablo II kept the mpq files right on the CD, but I don't know if wc3 did.


----------



## ArtIsABlast (May 31, 2008)

I did not find the war3x.mpq file on the disk. I checked both and there was a war3.mpq on the Reign of Chaos disk, but on the expansion disk there was not any mpq file to be found.


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

I guess it's not on the CD's then. I would really just reinstall it, I think it'll be the best way to do it.


----------



## ArtIsABlast (May 31, 2008)

Ok I will try that.


----------



## ArtIsABlast (May 31, 2008)

I reinstalled the entire program, and it worked! I restarted and after a big update it is patched to 1.23!


----------



## McTimson (Aug 16, 2002)

Great! Have fun!


----------

